# Donny meet



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Hiya,

A few of us will be meeting up in the ice breaker bar in the dome during the IHS show (this sunday). Anyone fancying a drink and a chat come say hi 

edit: we are meeting at 2pm btw :blush:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

we may have our own bar at the show with seating area for people to meet up,not confirmed the bar yet thou:blush:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

jav07 said:


> we may have our own bar at the show with seating area for people to meet up,not confirmed the bar yet thou:blush:


oooh, never knew that.......


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

me and matt will be there


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Hiya,
> 
> A few of us will be meeting up in the ice breaker bar in the dome during the IHS show (this sunday). Anyone fancying a drink and a chat come say hi
> 
> edit: we are meeting at 2pm btw :blush:


 
Mike, a good idea would be to take like a small banner or something also to put on the table. I for one aint gonna go round every table saying RFUK meet? People will look at us like we're crazy if we did that LOL


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> Mike, a good idea would be to take like a small banner or something also to put on the table. I for one aint gonna go round every table saying RFUK meet? People will look at us like we're crazy if we did that LOL


That is a fair point lol, I sadly have no banner though....


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> That is a fair point lol, I sadly have no banner though....


 
Takes sec's just to write on a peice of A3 paper - RFUK MEETING POINT :lol2:


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Neil and I will try to make that...we will have fairly obvious RFUK T-shirts on!
Fi


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> Takes sec's just to write on a peice of A3 paper - RFUK MEETING POINT :lol2:


Fair enough :blush:

Ill sort something out


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

I would of done it, but easier for you seen as you only 10 mins away from the dome  lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> I would of done it, but easier for you seen as you only 10 mins away from the dome  lol


Technically not, i live near Brighton remember


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

MrMike said:


> Technically not, i live near Brighton remember


BUT you will be staying in Doncaster for a few nights? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> BUT you will be staying in Doncaster for a few nights? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


True, you win 1:0 R0NST3R, you may have won the battle, but the war is far from over :devil:

I'll post a pic of me as well soonish so then people know what I look like..... you poor buggers


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

Muahahahahah Muahahahahah..I would post mine BUT I would rather you all have nightmares after Donny lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> Muahahahahah Muahahahahah..I would post mine BUT I would rather you all have nightmares after Donny lol


Um... your avatar? lmao


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

2:0 R0NST3R Old piccy, I look like 40 now or summut lol......(kids really do take it out of you lol)


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

R0NST3R said:


> 2:0 R0NST3R Old piccy, I look like 40 now or summut lol......(kids really do take it out of you lol)


I call a foul, as it is really you..... just an old photo. Hence the current score is 2:1.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

well im assuming most ppl will have stickers on off sami and mason so just look for usernames lol


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

wacky69 said:


> well im assuming most ppl will have stickers on off sami and mason so just look for usernames lol


Agreed, as I dont want to be looking like a fool holding up an A3 banner with RFUK hand scrawled on it


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Agreed, as I dont want to be looking like a fool holding up an A3 banner with RFUK hand scrawled on it


:lol2: Fi


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

:2thumb:there will be a bar for the use of show goers so no need to trail upstairs.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent, in the same hall?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

just outside it i think


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

XD I gotta set off at around 9ish , coming from Sheffield :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

jav07 said:


> just outside it i think



Sweet, cheers. So a few are meeting a 2 in this bar. Come along if you like


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

So where are you all meeting? We shall pop over if we can find the right bar. Is it the ice breaker or the other one??? Will the one specifically for show goers be well sign posted as i tend to get lost easily lol???

Rob n Leigh x


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

it will be close to the show hall there will be an area to meet up in the hall.
there is also a holding place for any bought animals if you want to go swimming or skating:lol2:


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

ok so where are we meeting just i leaving tomorrow morning and wont be online i dont want to look like an idiot going to the wrong place lmao


----------



## R0NST3R (Nov 28, 2007)

wacky69 said:


> ok so where are we meeting just i leaving tomorrow morning and wont be online i dont want to look like an idiot going to the wrong place lmao


 
This has got to be the most organised RFUK meet EVER :lol2:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

wacky69 said:


> well im assuming most ppl will have stickers on off sami and mason so just look for usernames lol


What stickers are these?


----------



## wacky69 (Apr 8, 2008)

grannykins said:


> What stickers are these?


sami and mason off here are taking stickers on their table so we can all write our usernames on them so ppl know who they are...


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Great idea - if I can find the right table :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Ha, I'm online for a bit. Thought we were meeting in the bar near the show? Around 2pm?


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Ha, I'm online for a bit. Thought we were meeting in the bar near the show? Around 2pm?


wb 
how was the drive? thought we were meeting there too!!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

shell2909 said:


> wb
> how was the drive? thought we were meeting there too!!


Not bad thanks, thats what Ithought as well..... hmmm


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Not bad thanks, thats what Ithought as well..... hmmm


well if nothings been decided on here ill phone you tomorrow when we get there


----------

